# Best Auditing Tool to use?



## medicode3

Hello Fellow Coders,

i hope you all are healthy and doing well.  I have recently started an auditing position (which i have done in the past) but I have several different tools I can use to determine the correct E/M level.  Is there an easy to look at tool that you auditors prefer to use when auditing E/M levels?  If so, can you share with me?  Thank you so much.  My email is sheri.mccoy52880@gmail.com
I appreciate any information you may have.  

Thank you!!


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com

*Auditing Tool*

Your best bet is to make sure you are comparing apples to apples. What I mean is when you are auditing you want to make sure the "tool" you are using the same guidelines as your MAC. I would be happy to share with you my favorite tool (see attachment below), it is only 2 pages, but I have to keep in mind when using it that I utilized the guidelines of the exam components on the audit tool my local carrier uses since they are different. 

Steph Moore, CPC, CPMA
President Seacoast Dover NH Chapter
Stephanie.Moore@wdhospital.com


----------



## smjjcj

Could you send that to me also?  TIA
smjjcj@aol.com


----------



## DHARRIS

*I would like that tool too.*

Please send me that tool as well
dawn.harris@unchealth.unc.edu


----------



## LHenckler

*Auditing Tool*

I'd like to see it too! My email address is Laura.Henckler@lowellgeneral.org

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bsrinivasarao777

I would like see it ! could you send me that tool.
bsrinivasrao777@gmail.com


----------



## Roxanne30

pls if you can share it with me as well. francis.avellana@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## honeybindu

*Auditing tool*

Even I also need to see that tool. Could you please share with me even.
honeybindu21@gmail.com


----------



## Robyn07

*Auditing tool*

Can you please send me the audit tool you use. the one that is attached is not opening.
Thank you.

Robyn
robbiepooh63@gmail.com


----------



## clinto01

Would you be so kind to share your auditing tool with me?  Thank you!

Cindra Linton, BHSA, CPC
cindra.linton@mclaren.org


----------



## lfrybvwc

*Auditing tool*

Please post for all to see   If not able to do so, I would like to see your tool as well.  lorigfry10@gmail.com
THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## cmcevoy

stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com said:


> Your best bet is to make sure you are comparing apples to apples. What I mean is when you are auditing you want to make sure the "tool" you are using the same guidelines as your MAC. I would be happy to share with you my favorite tool, it is only 2 pages, but I have to keep in mind when using it that I utilized the guidelines of the exam components on the audit tool my local carrier uses since they are different.
> 
> Steph Moore, CPC, CPMA
> President Seacoast Dover NH Chapter
> Stephanie.Moore@wdhospital.com




Can you send me the audit tool?
My email is cmcevoy@institute.org

Thanks
Claudia


----------



## mimzmac

Can you please send it to my e-mail too? mrsmimiharris@gmail.com

I really appreciate it 

Mimz


----------



## dalanicks@aol.com

can I bother you as well,  dalanicks@aol.com if you don't mind


----------



## tmlbwells

*Auditing Tool*

Can you also send me the tool?  My email is tmlbwells@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance,

Mary Wells
CPC, CPMA, RCC


----------



## lynn67796

*Interactive audit worksheet*

I found this interactive worksheet from First Coast & I think it's very helpful.

http://medicare.fcso.com/EM/165590.asp


----------



## SRICHARDS

Could I please have a copy too?  susan.richards2@hcahealthcare.com


----------



## Pvdcoder

*auditing tool*

Hi can you please share your tool with me as well.  I am also new to the auditing field and could use some helpful guides!
gm_garrahan@yahoo.com
Thank you so much


----------



## msritchey

*Auditing Tool*

Would you mind sharing your auditing tool me? 

Thanks, 

Melinda


----------



## clsteph1

*Audit Tools - By Carrier*

Here are links to a number of audit tools and E/M guidance (by MAC/carrier).

Novitas: http://www.novitas-solutions.com/we...contentId=00027361&_afrLoop=1515935183073624#!

Noridian: https://med.noridianmedicare.com/web/jeb/specialties/em

Cahaba: https://www.cahabagba.com/part-b/education/evaluation-and-management-services-information-center/

Trailblazer (AMBA): http://www.ambanet.net/E_M_Audit.pdf

Palmetto: http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto...hecklist and Score Sheet Tool~83WNA46684?open

NGS: http://www.nhhpco.org/s-content/uploads/files/EM_Audit_Tool.pdf
https://apps.ngsmedicare.com/ADC/displaymedia.aspx?whatToDo=attch&id=3164

HGSA (Highmark/Marshfield): http://e-medtools.com/hgsa-audit-cheat-sheet.html

If your MAC isn't listed it's because I couldn't find one for that MAC.

Hope these help!
Chandra


----------



## tammyj0212

*Audit Tool*

I would love to have it as well. 
Tammyjohnson129@yahoo.com


----------



## rlbarnes53

Can you please send the tool to me?
RLBARNES53@GMAIL.COM
Also, can anyone give me some guidance with talking the CPMA? I don't do auditing just coding which I have found that I am struggling with Auditing Skills. I have the practice exam from 2015 and 2016 but after I review those questions after a while I just remember the answers. Are there any other practice tools that I could uses to become stronger. 
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## msunders

Could I kindly get a copy of the auditing tool please.  MSunders@tidewaterortho.com


----------



## jenniferpate

Could you share that tool with me as well, Thanks so much

jpate@vipmidsouth.com


----------



## rakeshcpc

HI friends,
  So could plz share me E&M Auditing tool,now a days im also doing Audit for E&M services.share me below mail id.

rakeshcpc01@gmail.com


Regards:
Rakesh Das


----------



## Arlene2022

*Auditing Tool*

Would you kindly send me that tool? Thank you in advance! I am studying for my certification for Medical Auditing......any tips re: exam preparation?


----------



## lcomeaux

www.novitas-solutions.com  has a really good tool under their Evaluation and Management section.  They even have an "interactive" tool that you can play around with!


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC

Can you please send this to me as well?  mharris@ascpm.com 

Thank you!
Melissa Harris, CPC


----------



## coder21

*Novatis Site*

I was using the tool on the novatis site and if you chose 7 organ systems it still says expanded.  How do you change this?


----------



## maryyromeo@hotmail.com

Please share my e-mail is maria.escobar@Kelsey-Seybold.com. Thank you.


----------



## wright

*audt tool*

I am looking for a good audit tool.  Could you please send me one as well.  skaywright@att.net.  Thank you so much


----------



## Naira

*Naira*

please  if you can share it with me as well. My email nyusufova@aol.com


----------



## greendm

*Revenue Cycle Supervisor/Coder*

I would like to see your audit tool as well if you don't mind. Just starting to study for CPMA and will be auditing at my current position very soon.

Thank you,

Dawna Cornett, CPC
dawna@prmg365.com


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com

I have attached the document for the audit tool pages 7 & 8.  Again keep in mind you want to make sure the tool aligns with your local MAC. I would suggest you use your local carriers E/M coding worksheet/audit tool. There are also some commercial payers that may have different guidelines specifically related to the detailed exam so you will want to compare.


----------



## smontague

Hi Steph,

I use this audit form as well, and I have used it for years.  It works great and it has both the 1995 and 1997 guidelines on the same form.  I am also in NH...I'm just a little further north in the Plymouth area.

Sam Montague, CPC, CPB




stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com said:


> Your best bet is to make sure you are comparing apples to apples. What I mean is when you are auditing you want to make sure the "tool" you are using the same guidelines as your MAC. I would be happy to share with you my favorite tool (see attachment below), it is only 2 pages, but I have to keep in mind when using it that I utilized the guidelines of the exam components on the audit tool my local carrier uses since they are different.
> 
> Steph Moore, CPC, CPMA
> President Seacoast Dover NH Chapter
> Stephanie.Moore@wdhospital.com


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com

That's great! You should come to one of our local chapter meetings or our annual conference some time!


----------



## helenadutoit@comcast.net

*Audit Tool*

NAMAS also has a great audit tool.  If you are a member, you can download it from their website.  This CMS one is also great.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## landv

*new*

Can you please send me the auditing tool? Thanks!

My email address is premiersurgical@hotmail.com


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com

Hi if you scroll up you will see the attached PDF with the tool.


----------



## oyinolatunji10

*Audit tools for DRGs with CCs and MCCs*

Can anyone please suggest a good audit tool for DRGs w/CCs and MCCs?

Thank you


----------

